# Грыжа L5-S1



## Samues (20 Окт 2022)

Невролог прописал НПВС+Миорелаксанты+Никотиновая кислота.
Нейрохирург сказал шанс 30℅ обойтись без операции.
Снимок 3 месячной давности, после курса лекарств боли не уходят.
Посоветуйте алгоритм действий, на днях иду повторно делать МРТ.





Состояние: боль в спине, отдаёт в ногу. Хромота, не комфортно ходить. Работа в офисе сидячая, долго сидеть не могу. Раньше ночью просыпался от боли, сейчас лучше, но боли не уходят. Если лежу в ванной или долго лежу, то боль утихает. Если долго сижу на стуле боль усиливается особенно к концу дня. Пытаюсь делать ЛФК не помогает, возможно, не те упражнения делаю.


----------



## Samues (22 Окт 2022)

Подскажите есть ли смысл пройти сеансы мануальной терапии? Невролог посоветовала обратиться к одному кинезиотерапевту.


----------

